# FM Modulator?



## NewGuy (Dec 8, 2004)

Just got XM. Which should I use, the FM modulator or the cassette adapter? Should I get professional instalation or will it look ok if I do it myself?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

get skifi2, it has built in fm modulator, no need to buy the fm mod kit. then get either of the car kits, and you'll have both the cassette and the fm mod for the price of the unit and a car kit, without the need to buy the fm mod kit


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Depends on the receiver you got. some have great FM mods and sum are not so good. Also depends on good your car stereo is. The cassette adapter will always give you best overall sound, but it may not look the best (lots of wires) (or work well for you, if you play cassette tapes alot.)


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

In ascending order, the clarity gets better from FM mod to cassette adap. and then the best... direct wiring.
In my Jeep (to the left) I started with the FM modulator at 88.9MHz but there was too much static for me. I have an Alpine receiver so I just direct wired the Roady2 into it and it's been all pure bliss since.
Good luck!


----------

